# BARE BOTTOM TANK????



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

I am looking for some of the Pros and Cons of running a RBP bare bottom tank. So go ahead and feel free to fire away!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO bare bottom tanks look like sh*t!

con


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

alright lets keep this going


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

have to agree with pit man, i cant stand bare bottom tanks.
your fish will also go crazy staring at their reflection and will be tilted down.
if you really want to go for the clean look with less maintnance you can put tile down it will also look very impressive if you go with the right kind.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pro:
no gravel vacs
no trapped debris
better circulation
highlights fish not decor

cons:
un natural

You could also use slate tiles if you can get them cut then it will look like a
substrate. I think bare bottom tanks are great for being so easy to clean so i think thats A MAJOR PRO if you dont mind not having 
a substrate. also, if you go BB then just paint the outside bottom black so the fish dont see through


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've never had a bare bottom tank so I can't really offer too much info. I would assume maintenance is a lot easier without the vacuuming and trapped debris throwing off water param.

I will say that I believe exodonking (pfury member) had a nice exodon bare bottom tank that actually looked really nice.

Let me see if I can find his thread...

I hope he doesn't mind that I'm using his picture but from one of exodonking's previous threads....

I'm assuming this is his tank....


----------



## dodgyellis (Apr 19, 2009)

as stated much easier to clean but i much prefer sand no vacuumin needed just syphon debris off top & better for plants


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I tried the bare bottom for a minute and then went back to play sand and added an extra filter water params are in check and the fish are happy

thank for the advice

Jon


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Like said maintenance is easier for bare bottom tanks but it doesnt look too good imo.

IMO if your wanting a clean look use white sand (my current setup) and some driftwood. In my experience the sand doesnt really collect much debris and even if you need to gravel vac only a very small amount of sand gets sucked up, very little. Not nearly as much as youd think. It stays clean looking.

Only con is if you have those "ice cream coned" snails, they make a mess with thier shells so youll have to pick them out (as you would any tank). 
Also, use smooth drift wood. With ruff brittle peices of wood I find that it makes a mess when peices fall off. Again youll have to pick the debris out.

Otherwise no problems.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> IMO bare bottom tanks look like sh*t!
> 
> con


I agree! Although they are easier to keep clean I still think it takes away from the hobby. Bare tanks are for lazy people and not for the true hobbyists


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

agree i think bare bottom tanks should only be used by fish sellers not keepers imo


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Way back when I had my red I kept him in a bare bottom. Words cannot describe how ugly it was. I like the pic a few posts up though. A nice way of incorporating drift wood into a Bare Bottom.









In the end it's really going to be what you think is more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even though Im probably the laziest of everyone here, I'd still go for a well graveled bottom. Yes bare tanks are easier to clean but I love my fish enough to give them the proper environment closest to their natural habitat. Gravel helps establish terriorial space, hiding space, helps calm your fish (reduce skittishness), and would help establish the neccessary bacteria to colonize for your P's health.

TBH.. without gravel, its just a plain tank that shows that you're proud of your fish.. but not enough to be a true hobbyist to care about its needs.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JAM MASTER JAMIE said:


> Even though Im probably the laziest of everyone here, I'd still go for a well graveled bottom. Yes bare tanks are easier to clean but I love my fish enough to give them the proper environment closest to their natural habitat. Gravel helps establish terriorial space, hiding space, helps calm your fish (reduce skittishness), and would help establish the neccessary bacteria to colonize for your P's health.
> 
> TBH.. without gravel, its just a plain tank that shows that you're proud of your fish.. but not enough to be a true hobbyist to care about its needs.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------

